# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversational AI, Verint Systems Inc., Melville, New York, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Verint Systems Inc.

verint.com/conversational-ai

----------


## Airicist2

Verint Conversational AI platform provides flexibility and choice for enterprise businesses

Aug 12, 2021




> Verint Conversational AI platform provides an open, modular IVA that is equipped with best-in-class enterprise engines but also supports third-party engines like Google Dialogflow and Rasa Chatbots to deliver successful and sustainable natural language conversations in complex enterprises.

----------


## Airicist2

Conversational AI begins with Verint

 Sep 16, 2021

----------

